# الجلفنة



## أبو حمده (8 يوليو 2009)

لوحد عايز يسألأ عن الجلفنة عندي خبرة كويسة فيها:84:


----------



## Hydra (8 يوليو 2009)

اول مرة اسمع بهذا الاسم, ما هي " الجلفنة" يا اخي؟


----------



## الغباشى (8 يوليو 2009)

طيب ممكن بعد اذنك تدينا فكرة سريعه عن خطوات الجلفنة وانواعها؟


----------



## ابو محمود (9 يوليو 2009)

كيف يتم التغلب على نسبة السيلكون العاليه فى الاستيل اثناء عمليات الجلفنه
وماهى الاضافات ودرجات الحرارة المناسبه
علما بان التخانات فى ال item الواحد مختلفه من 4مم الى 15مم وباطوال 12م
منتظر الاجابة 
ومشكور على الموضوع


----------



## adhamabd (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع فأنا أبحث عن هذا الموضوع منذ كثير ولكن هل تدلنى على كتب فى الجلفنة ولك الشكر


----------



## بندر الرومي (15 يوليو 2009)

حسب علمي فأن الجلفنة / هي يكون هناك بركة من الزنك المذاب ويغمرو المنتج بعد ان ينتهي بذلك المغطس ( البركة )


ويكون هوا بالنسبة للمنتج عازل عن الصداء قد يصل حسب اضافات كيميائية وحسب الطلب للاعمدة في المياة البحرية 



يقاوم الصداء لمدة خمسين سنة تقريباً



بندر ,,,,,,,


----------



## بندر الرومي (15 يوليو 2009)

طبعاً النتج يكون من الحديد بشتا مقاطعة واشكالة




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,بندر


----------



## بندر الرومي (15 يوليو 2009)

بندر الرومي قال:


> طبعاً النتج يكون من الحديد بشتا مقاطعة واشكالة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 اقصد المنتج


 الرومي بندر,,,,,,,,,


----------



## waleeeed (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ ابو حمده لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف اي معلومات عن كيفيه عمل وحده مصغرة للجلفنه


----------



## tafaranea (27 أبريل 2011)

ارغب اخ بو حمد من معرفة مكونات حوض جلفنة زنك حامضي مكون من كلوريد الزنك وكلوريد البوتاسيوم والبوريك اسيد ولمعة واساس وما هي الطرق العلمية لقياس مكوناته ومعرفة ما هى النسب التى يحتاجها الحوض بعد عملية القياس 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## خبير جلفنة (19 يناير 2012)

الجلفنة على الساخن تكون بوضع معدن الحديد فى حوض الصودا لازالة الزيوت او الشحومات ثم بعد ذلك يوضع الحديد فى حوض الحامض ثم بعد ذلك حوض الفلكس ثم تغمر فى حوض الذنك المنصهر تحت درجة حرارة ثم نقوم بتبريد الحديد ونحن مستعدون لتلبية اى جلفنة مشغولات مهما كان طولها لتواصل على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 فبراير 2012)

هل من الممكن ان تشرح لنا ما هي الكلفنة ؟؟؟ وماههي خواصها؟؟ وماهي درجة المعدن المكلفن؟


----------



## Eng-milanoo (11 مارس 2012)

سلام عليكم لماذا لا يوجد ردود على هذه الاسئلة ارجوا الاجابة على الاسئلة لانو عندي مقابلة على عملية الجلفنة وشكرا


----------



## seyedtaher (12 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=162782&page=15#ixzz1os4byh1F


*السلام عليکم و رحمة الله و برکاته 
انا صائغ اساور ذهبية اريد ان اقوم بصياغة اساور من النحاس الاصفر brass و لا اعلم کيف احصل علي لون ذهبي بثمن مناسب اتمني ان تشرحوا لي عملية الطلاء بشکل واسع اقصد:
س1- کم مرحلة تلزم للطلاء
س2- ترکيبة الاحواض
س3- الامبرية و الولتية و درجة الحرارة اللازمة 
و لکم جزيل الشکر*​


----------

